# Dealer In stalled OEM IPod adapter thingy?



## owengrad (Oct 25, 2008)

As indicated in the topic title, I am neither a techie nor an audiophile. I just want to be able to listen to what I like. I am going to test drive a Sportwagen tdi tomorrow (12/13.2008) that does not have the OEM IPod adapter. The salesman says that he shop technicians can install one at the dealership. Is this the truth, and will it work as well as factory install? If not, I need options.
The car is seventh down our list of color options. So it is not a gotta have it vehicle, but I sure do want one!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Dealer In stalled OEM IPod adapter thingy? (owengrad)*

there should be no functional difference between a factory installed iPod kit, and a dealer installed one in that car other than that the dealer tech is gonna have to take out your radio to install the kit
if you're not locked into the factory kit, you might go shopping for more versatile aftermarket adapters such as the new Dension GW16VC1


----------



## westsanho (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Dealer In stalled OEM IPod adapter thingy? (owengrad)*

How much are they charging you to install it at the dealer? I'm having the same thing done with mine


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Dealer In stalled OEM IPod adapter thingy? (westsanho)*

Price of the part plus install will probably run $300 depending on the area that you are in. I always suggest to new customers(who JUST bought a new VW) that they go back to sales and ask for the part to be paid. Works most of the time. But the adapter kit is about $175 and the install/tax takes it up to close to $300.
-J. Hines


----------

